# Buy Bateman's Projects (Vifa, Peerless, Misco, Aurasound)



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

My eBay ID is "majestik6", and over the next few weeks I'll be unloading a pile of stuff. I am moving 1200 miles and my garage is ridiculously full.

The good news: these prices are really low. I'm just trying to unload everything.

The bad news: I don't take very good care of my stuff. All of the speakers are functional, but cosmetically they're rough.

Here's a list of things that I am currently selling, or about to list:

1) Misco prosound 5" woofers. In the entire world there aren't many 5" drivers with higher motor strength.

2) Some Vifa, Peerless, Tangband and Aurasound 3" drivers. These are basically part of my endless collection of small wideband drivers.

Omnidirectional Sony RDP V20IP iPod iPhone Dock | eBay
3) I have a couple of Sony 'omnidirectional' iPod docks. It's basically a knock off of one of those $2000 Beolab speakers. I'm selling it for less than $40

Two Great Waveguides for Your Speaker Projects QSC QSC PL 000722 TS | eBay
4) I'm selling some QSC waveguides. These are really killer waveguides, I just bought a whole pile of them and I don't need all of them

5) Some old school USD horns and compression drivers

:: an iPad, JBL Pro Loudspeakers, a Nakamichi Sub, and a 1U Server
6) I'm selling some JBL prosound speakers. These aren't on eBay, I have them listed on Seattle Craigslist. These JBLs were the speakers that I used before I bought my Gedlee Summas, and they're a similar design. (and a helluva lot cheaper!!!)

7) I have some Dayton DVC woofers and some Alping Type S 10" woofers and a Nakamichi twelve. (same ad as above)





[/font]


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why is your feedback that low?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Ultimateherts said:


> Why is your feedback that low?


For every hundred things I buy, I sell one 

I caught some negative feedback last week. Here's what happened:

I sold someone my old cel phone. When he received the phone, he said that one of the keys didn't work. This was news to me; the phone worked fine when I sold it.

Within TWO HOURS of receiving my customers email, I'd refunded 100% of his payment.

But he left negative feedback anyways, in fact he left negative feedback as soon as he received the phone! (How annoying is that? I can understand leaving negative feedback if a seller is a dick, but this customer never even gave me a chance to make things right. He received the device, left negative feedback, didn't wait for me to reply, *and I refunded his entire payment anyways.)*


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Are there any speakers comparable to the mp215's available now?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Now why would anyone want to move that far away from the greatest (and by greatest I mean ****tiest) city in the world?


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> For every hundred things I buy, I sell one
> 
> I caught some negative feedback last week. Here's what happened:
> 
> ...



You got a nasty buyer. With that "feedback left for others" , 50% of all transactions to date, it would go on my blocked buyer list pronto.

Good luck with the sale


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

will you combine shipping for multiple auctions?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

quietfly said:


> will you combine shipping for multiple auctions?


dude he lives right in manhattan (according to his location status).. you can drive there in 30 mins lol


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> dude he lives right in manhattan (according to his location status).. you can drive there in 30 mins lol


according to the auction he's in tacoma WA..... i think he used to live in the city, before...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> dude he lives right in manhattan (according to his location status).. you can drive there in 30 mins lol


don't you have some wiring to finish up ??


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

wahhh too bad im not local to you for those JBL's


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

quietfly said:


> according to the auction he's in tacoma WA..... i think he used to live in the city, before...


Patrick Bateman lives in Manhattan in an extremely upscale executive apartment. _Patrick Bateman_ lives in Washington, in what I would assume is a nice house that is littered with all kinds of waveguides and speakers.

I'll be keeping an eye out for any inexpensive waveguides/horns. I've been wanting to play with some for a while. Where ya moving?


----------



## CalusaCustomConcepts (Jun 27, 2012)

Waiting for more waveguides.....

(You said you had a LOT)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Are there any speakers comparable to the mp215's available now?


Basically I heard the Gedlee Summas at RMAF back in 2004. The MSRP on the Summas was about $10,000 iirc. That was way out of my price range. Oddly enough, there were four people that visited Geddes that day, and I think the demo influenced all of us. Lynn Olson from Stereophile was there, and I think Geddes and the Summas influenced some of his DIY choices from that point forward. I was influenced, obviously, because I eventually bought them. Doug Kelley and I talked that day, and I think some of the things that he was doing go me back into Unity horns. (Doug bought Unity horns a bit after that show.)

Anyways, RMAF 2004 had a big influence on me.

I tried to 'clone' the Gedlee Summas, but it was more trouble than it was worth, and I eventually gave up on that. The same woofer that I bought for that project wound up in my favorite sub, my TH-Mini 'clone.' (The Summa uses a subwoofer for a midrange, because big power handling and low power compression was a big part of the design.)

I saw the JBL MP215s at Guitar Center, and their similarity to the Summas was unmistakable. Very similar waveguide, very similar woofer. Bought 'em on the spot.

The 'Econowave' is similar to the Summas, too, of course. And I think that the Econowave was inspired by a lot of the waveguide discussions on Audiokarma and diyaudio.

So, long story short:

MP215s are similar to both the Econowave and the Summa. The MP215 is an inexpensive prosound design, so it doesn't have the power handling of the other two. But I can't imagine what kind of damage you'd do to your hearing if you played the MP215s at full power in a home.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

quietfly said:


> according to the auction he's in tacoma WA..... i think he used to live in the city, before...


The Bateman thing is a goof, because I'm 'crazy' about audio 
I'm actually from Tacoma.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> The Bateman thing is a goof, because I'm 'crazy' about audio
> I'm actually from Tacoma.


but will you combine shipping?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

SPLEclipse said:


> Patrick Bateman lives in Manhattan in an extremely upscale executive apartment. _Patrick Bateman_ lives in Washington, in what I would assume is a nice house that is littered with all kinds of waveguides and speakers.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye out for any inexpensive waveguides/horns. I've been wanting to play with some for a while. Where ya moving?


ugh I'm such a hoarder, I guess the house would be nice if I'd dump some of this stuff 

I'm moving to sunny California. Washington is a great place to be when you're starting off in I.T., but I've had enough rain to last a lifetime.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm moving to sunny California.


Welcome! Which part?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

astrochex said:


> Welcome! Which part?


San Diego


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Added some Radian 450PBs. Auction starts at 10am pst tomorrow:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300912084088


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

What's up with the iPad?


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

would the wave guides work for car audio? say a kick panel?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Datsubishi said:


> What's up with the iPad?


I'm trying to unload it on CL but not on eBay. I don't sell anything over $50 or so on eBay, because I've been scammed by people who buy things then use Paypal to get it for free. (There are a bunch of threads on here about this happening with car audio amps. For instance, you sell someone an amp brand new in the box, mail it to the customer, they complain to Paypal that it doesn't work and they get an amp for free. Irritating as ****, and when it's 25% of your sales it ends up destroying any type of profit you might hope to make.)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

qikazel said:


> would the wave guides work for car audio? say a kick panel?


Sure. Just set them up the same way that JBL did with their 660 line. Or look at how Gary Biggs did it in his Regal.

If the waveguides are too big just trim down the mouth.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Didn't realize the iPod add was a link.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I found my usd horns and their crossover, and I'll be listing those in about a week.
Also found some more QSC horns.

Jason had asked if I could make a mold of the tractrix horns that were on eBay, but I just don't have time right now. Literally getting on an airplane and typing this as I'm about to head out the door.

I was surprised by all the bids, and I'm definitely a bit curious if I should make some underdash horns for the community. I *personally* prefer horns up on the dash, but I understand that putting them there is kinda extreme/unsafe.

Also, if the transition from horn to dash is managed very carefully, you can almost 'fool' yourself into thinking they're at eye level.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well good luck with the move man!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

req said:


> well good luck with the move man!


thank you! I'm scoping out houses in San Diego as we speak


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

If anyone wants my autotuba, drop me a line using the email address here:

Seven subwoofers and an amp! Alpine Type S, Dayton DVC & 8" horn subs

Here's some reasons you might want my sub:

1) it doesn't sound like any sealed or ported sub you've ever heard
2) it's free. (yes, free)
3) if you take it off my hands, I'll throw in an MCM 55-2421 for free

Here's Bill's page on the sub; mine is basically a clone. My folding is slightly different, but not enough to make any real difference. Footprint is exactly the same. I modified the path so that the output could be directed through the hole between the back seats in a sedan. http://www.billfitzmaurice.com/autotuba.html
before you make that trip to lynnwood, I gotta warn you:

1) my construction methods are terrible. One side of my autotuba is literally sealed with duct tape. Works perfectly fine, but it's u-g-l-y. If you want to clean it up, you could make it look nice with ten bucks worth of carpet and about five minutes of finishing with some polyurethane glue.
2) The MCM 55-2421 that I'm throwing in for free was modified to make it play lower, so it's not "stock." It works fine, but it's u-g-l-y. (Seeing a trend here? lol)

Anyways, first person that wants to swing by can have it. It's at my home in Lynnwood Washington.


----------

